# New Ambit Display stuck at "Connect to Moveslink" screen after full charge



## Omegamania_1967 (May 7, 2012)

Hi,

I just got a new Ambit yesterday and waited patiently to fully charge it via USB from Computer. When I first got the watch, the screen display show "Connect to Moveslink" and I was told that I first need to fully charge it and register on Movescount.

So I did. registered. downloaded Moveslink 2. It detected the watch...synced...fully charged....but the display stuck at "Connecto to Moveslink". The buttons seems to be working as I hear audible response....backlit works where I could change it...but the screen just would not show anything else other than "Connect to moveslink".

Anyone can help?


----------



## cobrapa (Mar 15, 2012)

Odd. If you hold the two top buttons in, do you see the 'hold to enter service' menu after a second or so?


----------



## beebox (Jan 12, 2008)

I got a defective ambit that shows the same problem, i managed to get it working by choosing the "force firmware update" at the moveslink icon.

But the temperature sensor is faulty after it is booted up. Good Luck !


----------



## Radiopirat (Apr 9, 2012)

Today I've got the same message on my display. But step by step:

First I've got the message of a Movescount2-Upgrade which I followed. Afterward I synced the watch without problem. Some times later I wanted remove the Mode "Trekking" in favor of "Landschaftslauf" but when I synced this I've got failure-notice during the Satlleite-Orbite-Data-Upload - and after re-start the sync the watch beepe twice and shows me "Connect to Moveslink" with a little pictogram. 

So I tried a lot of time a new sync (which was done at least from the message of my PC-Screen) and I also forced a new Firmware-Upgrade (which results in the message that the Upgrade was successful but sync of Settings and Time was unsuccessful). I tried several time all other things which comes in my mind but without the desired result. So I called Suunto and they said I have to send-in the watch to Finland. HTF...

BUT I remember an oldschool-technique and tried to make a reverse-engineering... so I switched back all the changed mode-settings I've done... I disabled the "Landschaftslauf"-Mode and synced... and voilà - everything changed to the good end. Maybe the disabling of a Mode and enabling of a Mode during the same sync was to much for the integrated memory? Nevertheless I am happy that the Ambit is again full functional and I have not to send-in!


----------



## cobrapa (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow, nice recovery. That seems really odd, but points to some bugs on their side in the update process. Nice find!


----------



## cleanton (May 15, 2012)

What is "Landschaftslauf" mode?


----------



## mondoshawan (May 14, 2012)

cleanton said:


> What is "Landschaftslauf" mode?


Trail Running


----------



## morey000 (Dec 12, 2013)

This just happened to me with my new (3 weeks of use) Ambit2. I eventually called tech support, and the tech got me to force a firmware update. This solved the problem, although I did need to go back and re-do all of my custom settings for the watch (language, compass declination, weight, heart rate ranges, etc)


----------

